# hogtown bayou



## stock05 (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone catch reds or trout at Hogtown lately?


----------



## RawDog01 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hit it last week trolling along the marshes. Had a fair day w/ some rat reds.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried it a few weeks ago, wind was blowing a lot, only caught a few small trout.I have tried it quite a few times, but have neverdone real wellthere. Maybe I just have bad timing or am fishing the wrong location. The place that seemed the fishiest was the NE point where all the marsh is, but the grass is so thick it was hard to really work a bait without bringing it back with a salad hung up on it. I would love to hear some tips for fishing that area.


----------



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

Fished there last Sunday (1/13) . Got out there while the tide was still falling. Drifted down the west side with not even one bite. Was using gulp jerkbait, topwater, and DOA shrimp. Didn't see any life in the area except dead jellies and one dieing pinfish. There was what looked like a charter boat there at the same time as me and didnt look like he was having much more luck then I was. Has anyone been catching any reds in the chataw bay consistently anywhere besides the destin bridge. I am somewhat new to the area and am having trouble finding reds. Obviously would prefer the slot variety. Not interested in bulls. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Where's Hogtown Bayou? And the best close boat ramp?


----------



## stock05 (Jan 8, 2008)

hogtown is located in santa rosa beach, past destin. closest ramp is cessna park county road 393.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *snookboy15 (1/19/2008)*Fished there last Sunday (1/13) . Got out there while the tide was still falling. Drifted down the west side with not even one bite. Was using gulp jerkbait, topwater, and DOA shrimp. Didn't see any life in the area except dead jellies and one dieing pinfish. There was what looked like a charter boat there at the same time as me and didnt look like he was having much more luck then I was. Has anyone been catching any reds in the chataw bay consistently anywhere besides the destin bridge. I am somewhat new to the area and am having trouble finding reds. Obviously would prefer the slot variety. Not interested in bulls. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I have heard of people catching them in the Niceville/Eglin AFB area, but I have no idea where. May be worth some investigating.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

> *PaleRed (1/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *snookboy15 (1/19/2008)*Fished there last Sunday (1/13) . Got out there while the tide was still falling. Drifted down the west side with not even one bite. Was using gulp jerkbait, topwater, and DOA shrimp. Didn't see any life in the area except dead jellies and one dieing pinfish. There was what looked like a charter boat there at the same time as me and didnt look like he was having much more luck then I was. Has anyone been catching any reds in the chataw bay consistently anywhere besides the destin bridge. I am somewhat new to the area and am having trouble finding reds. Obviously would prefer the slot variety. Not interested in bulls. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


I used to catch them on the grass flats along the boy scout camp on Eglin. Theres a small marina right below the lower memorial lake. I havent fished that area in a while but when I did I would always catch some trout and reds. Theres some real nice grass flats along eglin below the flightline.


----------



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

Next time I go out it will be the first spot I hit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

During the winter months you should try concentrating your efforts around the mouth of the rivers, inside the ICW canal and up in Alaqua bayou canal (all in the eastern side of C-bay). Basin bayou on the north side is a good place to try when the hard north winds blow with a falling tide. This is the time to try these places with the coldest water temps of the year. Put in at Point Washington and either head into the ICW or explore the river mouths to the north. Note bringing a GPS to track your route is a safe pratice if new to area. If you have a nautical map of area look for the deepest water and work the area s l o w and deep. The warmer sunny days with have some fish moving out to the mouths during the mid. afternoons.

Good luck and give us a report with all you catches.


----------

